# Help Wanted!!!



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Looking for Volunteers and fosters for BIG dogs in SoCAl!!! If interested PLease fill out a volunteer/adoption app here! 

http://www.mastiffrescue.org/main.htm

Thank You!!!!


----------

